# Fishing Surfside



## Happy97 (Aug 12, 2014)

I'm pretty new to fishing the surf, I thinking of trying out Surfside this weekend and wanted to see if you guys had any good advice on spots, set-ups and a local baitshop on the way down there, I would probably be just fishing the guts for trout, I'm not much on wading out to far. Thanks.


----------



## TexasCajun (Jun 29, 2006)

Take 288 S to the Bluewater Hwy, once you get past Lake Jackson, start looking for bait shops along the way. Go left at the light onto Bluewater Hwy. Drive down the Bluewater Hwy and look for beach entrances (1-4) on the right. I've had good luck at all of them, it all depends on the conditions. Just be careful not to get stuck in the sand, 4x4 is preferred. Every time I go I see someone getting stuck driving where they shouldn't.

The guts are pretty well defined at Surfside. Stand on a sandbar and cast into the guts. I never wade out any deeper than about my bellbutton when surf fishing. If you get there early, and its calm enough, try the very first gut. Thats where the sows hang even though it seem too shallow.

Good luck!


----------



## Troutchaser1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Simple question, legitimate answer. Thanks TexasCajun. Good to see a non smart a answer in here once and while to a newbie.


----------



## terry107 (Jun 26, 2014)

There are multiple bait shops along 332 after going over the levee. You can stop at any one of them to get bait. If you cross the bridge over the intercoastal and the surf looks bad, you can always hang a right at the Bluewater Highway light and go to the jetties as an alternative.


----------



## TexasCajun (Jun 29, 2006)

terry107 said:


> There are multiple bait shops along 332 after going over the levee. You can stop at any one of them to get bait. If you cross the bridge over the intercoastal and the surf looks bad, you can always hang a right at the Bluewater Highway light and go to the jetties as an alternative.


Yep, and if the surf looks bad you can go left all the way to San Luis Pass. Its always my backup plan in additiona to what terry said about the jetties.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

If the surf is not flat then wear a PFD. If too rough got to the jetties or the bay.


----------



## Happy97 (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Happy97 said:


> Thanks for the info guys.


Many people have died at SLP underestimating the power of the current from between the gulf and the inter coastal waterway.


----------



## Happy97 (Aug 12, 2014)

I understand that, I've fished Matagorda and Roll over. I seldom go out past the second gut and won't wade by myself. I've never tried with a PFD but I may give it a shot. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## mertz09 (Nov 15, 2009)

fishingcacher said:


> Many people have died at SLP underestimating the power of the current from between the gulf and the inter coastal waterway.


The Intercostal waterway is a long way from the actual "Pass". The currents can and are very strong at times when you are in their way, Where a PFD.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Troutchaser1 said:


> Simple question, legitimate answer. Thanks TexasCajun. Good to see a non smart a answer in here once and while to a newbie.


Wade fishing forum is a pretty mellow place. It doesn't get a whole lot of traffic, and the usual suspects are mainly helpful and have good attitudes.
Good luck down in SS. That's where I usually hit the surf. It's good about all the way to the pass.


----------

